# Systmes > Apple > Dveloppement iOS >  Impossibilit d'installer un profil d'approvisionnement

## hsouki

Bonjour, 
   J'ai rencontr un problme lors de l'installation d'un profil d'approvisionnement et je me trouve dans l'impossibilit de le rsoudre depuis plus que  3jours.
   J'essaie d'installer un profil d'approvisionnement sur un priphrique  Iphone IOS 11.2 j'ai enregistr le priphrique dans mon compte dveloppeur Apple et puis j'ai gnr  les profils dapprovisionnement (dev et distribution) j'ai essay d'installer le profil a partir de Xcode (9.2) rien ne se passe, Itunes  en l'ajoutant a la bibliothque puis synchroniser avec iphone et aussi en le glissant dans la fentre qui correspond a l'iphone a se moment un message d'erreur s'affiche (impossible de copier le fichier profile.mobileprovision sur l'iphone car il ne peut pas le lire). J'ai pens aussi a tlcharger le profil directement sur iphone  via compte dveloppeur et j'ai le message suivant (Safari n'a pas pu installer un profil du fait d'une erreur inconnue) .
J'ai test avec deux  iphone 4 et 7 les mmes problmes et a chaque fois j'enregistre les iphone dans compte apple avant de gnrer les profils.

Merci d'avance

----------

